# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  فايروس ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

فايرووووووووووووووووس ...!!!

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

يا جماعة من يومين ظهر عندي هالفايروس وعامل عندي مشاكل على الجهاز ، ومسكر عندي الهارد ديسك ما بقدر اتصفحة إلا من خلال البراوزر ، وكمان بشطب عندي إعدادات الإنترنت ، وحتى أشبك أنترنت لازم اعمل نيو كونكشن من جديد ...!!! :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

شو الحل ...!!!؟؟؟

إلي عندة خبرة وتجربة في هالنوع من الفايروسات يا ريت يدلني ويساعدني وكيف بقدر اشطبة من على الجهاز  من دون فورمات، علما ً بأني ما خليت برنامج جماية إلا استخدمته وما خليت اي معالج سباي وير كمان إلا استخدمته وشطبت التيمب والكوكيز مليون مرة ، لا حياة لمن تنادي ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وهي الصورة إلي بتطلع إلي كل ما أحاول افتح الهارد ديسك او أي برنامج ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## الاء

لو بعرف كان حكتلك

.....

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لو بعرف كان حكتلك
> 
> .....


الله لا يحرمنا منك يا أمّ اللول ... :Eh S(2): 

بكفي شعورك معي ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

ask.....x_man

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله يا نادر ما عندي علم بالموضوع ولا ساعدتك 

كنت بدي اعطيك برنامج الافيرا اللي بستخدمة بس انته حكيت انك جربت كل شي 

ما الك الا هيفا ..... قصدي الفورمات  :Eh S(2):

----------


## MR.X

*

نادر الله يصبحك في الخير يا صديقي .

اذا ممكن تجاوبني ...

انت عندك انتي فايروس . لما الانتي فايروس يمسك الفيروس شو بحكيلك او شو بعطيك يا مان .

واذا انت موجود هون بعدك . احكي معي على الياهو وفهمني اكتر ممكن اقدر افيدك يا مان .

0799176590@yahoo.com

انا بستناك .*

----------


## ayman

حبيبي نادر شايف بالله المسلمين كيف بيضرو بعض هذا فيروس من صنع مسلم  لازم تدعي عليه حتى يرو ح :Db465236ff: 


ابعتلي ملف مضروب بالفايروس على ايميلي وانا بدي اجرب الشغلة هاي وبعطيك الطريقية واذا ماعندك صبر  كثيرررر  

انت لازم تستعمل انتي فايروس يشتغل على الدوس او مع بووت الجهاز قبل ما يشتغل الفايروس  
وعلى ما يبدو  انو الفايروس بعدو مو مسجل بقاعدة البيانات 

انت ابعتلي الفايروس  وانا بدبرلك العلاج  بأسرع وقت

----------


## آلجوري

*خطايا ناس ...*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *خطايا ناس ...*


[align=center]قولتك... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
> نادر الله يصبحك في الخير يا صديقي .
> 
> اذا ممكن تجاوبني ...
> 
> انت عندك انتي فايروس . لما الانتي فايروس يمسك الفيروس شو بحكيلك او شو بعطيك يا مان .
> 
> واذا انت موجود هون بعدك . احكي معي على الياهو وفهمني اكتر ممكن اقدر افيدك يا مان .
> ...


يا صديقي الفايروس نازل على الريجستري ، يعني صاير مثل لزقة جونسون الإنجليزية تبعة الظهر ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> حبيبي نادر شايف بالله المسلمين كيف بيضرو بعض هذا فيروس من صنع مسلم  لازم تدعي عليه حتى يرو ح
> 
> 
> ابعتلي ملف مضروب بالفايروس على ايميلي وانا بدي اجرب الشغلة هاي وبعطيك الطريقية واذا ماعندك صبر  كثيرررر  
> 
> انت لازم تستعمل انتي فايروس يشتغل على الدوس او مع بووت الجهاز قبل ما يشتغل الفايروس  
> وعلى ما يبدو  انو الفايروس بعدو مو مسجل بقاعدة البيانات 
> 
> انت ابعتلي الفايروس  وانا بدبرلك العلاج  بأسرع وقت


الفايروس أصبح متمكن من الجهاز وما في ملف محدد يمكن يكون فيه الفايروس ، ويبدو انه عامل ريجستريشن على الويندوز لدرجة انه سكر عندي الهارد ديسك ومش قادر ادخل لا على C ولا D ولا E ، شو الحل يا أيمن ...!!!؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ashrafwater

اولا نادر كيف حالك 
ثانيا  الله يعينك علي هذا الفايروس . ديربالك علي حالك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *خطايا ناس ...*


بشوفك مبسوطه ...!!!؟؟؟  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مسكين يا نادر  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
هاد فايروس عينه قوية 
شكلك رح ترجع لـــ " هيفا " على قولت اللي قالها  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> بشوفك مبسوطه ...!!!؟؟؟


*كتييييير والله*

----------


## ayman

[align=center]


> الفايروس أًبح متمكن من الجهاز وما في ملف محدد يمكن يكون فيه الفايروس ، ويبدو انه عامل ريجستريشن على الويندوز لدرجة انه سكر عندي الهارد ديسك ومش قادر ادخل لا على C ولا D ولا E ، شو الحل يا أيمن ...!!!؟؟؟




بسيطة  شغل الجهاز على safe mode  وعمل restore point لأقرب نقطة بتلاقيها مفعلة الجهاز راح يرجع لنفس اليوم الي بترجعو في بس لا تخاف على ملفاتك ما راح تروح بس البرامج الي نزلتها هي الي بتروح ولا تنسى تعمل ال restore point على الsafe mode  مو وانت مشغله normal   بعدين بدك تفحص جهازك بالكمال بأنتي فايروس بيتعرف على الفايروس  لأنو راح يكون موجود بس مو فعال [/align]

----------


## N_tarawneh

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> بسيطة  شغل الجهاز على safe mode  وعمل restore point لأقرب نقطة بتلاقيها مفعلة الجهاز راح يرجع لنفس اليوم الي بترجعو في بس لا تخاف على ملفاتك ما راح تروح بس البرامج الي نزلتها هي الي بتروح ولا تنسى تعمل ال restore point على الsafe mode  مو وانت مشغله normal   بعدين بدك تفحص جهازك بالكمال بأنتي فايروس بيتعرف على الفايروس  لأنو راح يكون موجود بس مو فعال [/align]


الجهاز مش راضي يعمل restore لا في وضع السيــV مود ولا في الوضع العادي ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا عمي شايفين المسلمين ما اقواهم حتى فايروساتهم مثلهم :Db465236ff: 
ما الك غير  هيفا :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا عمي شايفين المسلمين ما اقواهم حتى فايروساتهم مثلهم
> ما الك غير  هيفا


شكلني بدي أنّجره فورمات وأخلص ، احسن إلي ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكلني بدي أنّجره فورمات وأخلص ، احسن إلي ...


 :Db465236ff:  الله حيك ما بيجي غير بالعين الحمرا

----------


## ayman

> الجهاز مش راضي يعمل restore لا في وضع السيــV مود ولا في الوضع العادي ...


لالا لازم يشتغل بالسيف موود 

هو بيعطيك رسالة تحذيريو اول ما يشتغل بيطلب منك ان بدك تلغي خاصية الrestore point  ولا لا  انت شكلك معطلها 

حاول مرة تانية وتأكد من المسج  انك مفعلو

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لالا لازم يشتغل بالسيف موود 
> 
> هو بيعطيك رسالة تحذيريو اول ما يشتغل بيطلب منك ان بدك تلغي خاصية الrestore point  ولا لا  انت شكلك معطلها 
> 
> حاول مرة تانية وتأكد من المسج  انك مفعلو


حاولت بس مش راضي يزبط معي ... :Eh S(2): 

لا تخاف علي بعجبك ...

ونويت بكرة أبوخه بخّ ... :Db465236ff: 

فورمات من إلي بحبه قلبك ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياويلي ايمن حلها عاد يالله الزلمة صار اله يومين بعاني :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ياويلي ايمن حلها عاد يالله الزلمة صار اله يومين بعاني


بشوفك مبسوطة انت ِ كمان ، مثل صاحبتك آيات ...!!!  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> حاولت بس مش راضي يزبط معي ...
> 
> لا تخاف علي بعجبك ...
> 
> ونويت بكرة أبوخه بخّ ...
> 
> فورمات من إلي بحبه قلبك ...


شكلك لاغي الرستور بوينت من زمان  :Db465236ff: 


 بخو لعاد احسنلك ولا تكون فضولي تجرب كل اشي  :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكلك لاغي الرستور بوينت من زمان 
> 
> 
>  بخو لعاد احسنلك ولا تكون فضولي تجرب كل اشي


بدي أبخّه وأبخّ رقبتك معاه ...  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بشوفك مبسوطة انت ِ كمان ، مثل صاحبتك آيات ...!!!


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
لا والله انا حزنان عليك يعني يخرب اي شي غير النت والكمبيوتر

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة N_tarawneh
					



يا صديقي الفايروس نازل على الريجستري ، يعني صاير مثل لزقة جونسون الإنجليزية تبعة الظهر ...



ولله يا صديقي الوضع شكلو سيئ جدا عندك .
انا تابعت الردود  ومشكور ايمن حاول يساعدك بس شكلو مش عم يشتغل جهازك على السيف مود .

المهم صديقي .
حاول تبعتلي اي ملف من عندك شو ما كان .
ملف من الدوس من الريجيستري . 
صورة. او برنامج 

اي اشي نادر 

.

بحاول اشوفلك شو قصتو وان شاء الله بساعدك .
للعلم اخوي نادر هاد الفايروس من تصميم واحد ايراني ولله العليم.
وهاد الفايروس كمان فايروس هواتف نقالة بالاصل . وشكلو مش نازل على قاعدة بينات الانتي فايروس الي عندك يعني جديد وبعدو ما انكشف .

بس شو الي وصلو لعندك يا مان .

بستنى منك خبر*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

may god help you Nader

----------

